# The most amazing places on the planet.



## the other mike (Aug 8, 2019)

*Lake Tekapo, South Island, New Zealand*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 8, 2019)

*Plitvice Waterfalls, Croatia*


----------



## fncceo (Aug 8, 2019)

The most amazing place in my world ...


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 8, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> View attachment 273465


Is this in Thailand ?


----------



## the other mike (Aug 8, 2019)

Planting Bonzai trees.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 8, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> View attachment 273467


Madagascar ? Is that Mars and Jupiter ?


----------



## Larsky (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 1, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> View attachment 273460



These are the Rainbow Mountains in Peru.  On my bucket list along with Machu Picchu


----------



## the other mike (Oct 18, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> View attachment 273465


Is that in Thailand ?


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 18, 2019)

Angelo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 273465
> ...



I believe so.


----------

